# miscarriage bleeding



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I had a miscarriage two days ago. I was at the hospital when the fetal tissue passed and then yesterday I also took a drug to help expell anything that might be left. Now today I am still bleeding heavily. I'm just wondering if that's normal. The dr said to call if I'm soaking 1 pad an hr and it's not that much, but still more than a normal period.


----------



## UrbanEarthMom (Jul 20, 2004)

So sorry about your miscarriage - it must be a very sad time for you.

After my first miscarriage I bled for about 2.5 weeks. Then had about a week or so without blood and then I got my first period which was the heaviest period ever. I kept in touch with my midwife and she this was all normal. I was told about the 1 pad an hour rule too.

Wishing you healing.

Mary


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

It all varies, but up to 4-6 weeks is considered normal.


----------



## hopesoon (Apr 14, 2006)

pianojazzgirl I'm so sorry about your loss, hope you feel better.

UrbanEarthMom.. I'm in my fifth week after d&c and I'm still bleeding. Early last week the spotting was about to stop, but then since Wednesday the light bleeding started, it's like AF. How did you know you were having your period? I don't know if I'm still bleeding from d&c or having period....


----------



## UrbanEarthMom (Jul 20, 2004)

Hopesoon,

When the bleeding stated again, I called my midwife. Since it had been about 28 days after the D & C she concluded it was my period. She was right because my cycle was more or less normal after that.

Good luck.
I am hoping soon for you too.

Mary


----------



## hopesoon (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks Mary. I look forward to having periods and ovulation calculation.... Anything but this neverending bleeding......


----------



## UrbanEarthMom (Jul 20, 2004)

The bleeding does become burdensome - my vaginal area gets chaffed after a while.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. The bleeding has slowed a little today which is a relief. I can't wait for it to end.


----------



## LotusBirthMama (Jun 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hopesoon*
Thanks Mary. I look forward to having periods and ovulation calculation.... Anything but this neverending bleeding......

I hear ya! I think I'm *finally* done bleeding. I hemorrhaged on March 2nd and it has been nonstop until last night. Phew. I don't have any cloth pads and I have shelled out a small fortune in Kotex!


----------



## hopesoon (Apr 14, 2006)

LotusBirthMama, good on you! You must be so relieved! I just bought 2 more packs of pads yesterday and tell me about spending a small fortune on pads and tissues!!

So your bleeding lasted almost 7 weeks? I can't imagine what it must be like







..... I'm in my 5th week and I'm already very very very verrrrrrrrrry frustrated.

Did you have a D&C?


----------



## LotusBirthMama (Jun 25, 2005)

No, I didn't have a D&C. Tully passed away and the bleeding started 6 weeks later. Thankfully (?) I only knew about it for a week. The I hemorrhaged, which made me think maybe I wouldn't bleed as long..no such luck. It is such a relief to be done!!! An everyday, tangible reminder of the loss gets old fast, ykwim?

Good luck!


----------



## hopesoon (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks LotusBirthMama.

I'm now in my 5th week of bleeding which both my gp and ob think might be heavy period. There was no break between d&c bleeding and this supposed period, so no one can be sure and I can only pray, and hope that it'll finish very soon....... I so want to move on!


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

i strongly recommend small amounts of cinnamon throughout the day and nettle and red raspberry leaf tea for bleeding. it's good for PP or heavy periods and for bleeding after a m/c. i used it and bleed for 6 days after my m/c.

also a tea made from flax seeds is excellent for clearing thr womb, whihc helps the bleeding stop sooner. make the tea 3 times day for 1-3 days depending on how heavy your discharge is. (this was recommeded to me by my friend who is a holistic vet who also practices chinese medicine. she used it after she lost her son just after birth and highly recommends it)

i also wanted to mention cloth pads... my GF made some for me after i lost the baby. i HATE pads but at least i wan't throwing these in the garbage every 2 hours. you invest in them like cloth diapers and then you wash them.

here is a link: http://www.earthmamagoods.com/clothpads.html


----------



## hopesoon (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks honeybeedreams, cinnamon sounds like a good idea.

i think my bleeding might be finally coming to an end... i'm now waiting for it to be totally gone and i can be pad free again!


----------

